# Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k



## xTheCandyman (19. September 2012)

*Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

hi,
ich bau mir demnächst mal einen neuen PC zusammen und wollte euch fragen welches Mainboard ihr mir empfehlen würdet.
Als Prozessor würde ich zum intel core i5 3570k, als GraKa zur nvidia geforce gtx 670 tendieren.
Bei Festplatten und sound card bin ich noch unschlüssig, werde aber auch jeden fall eine ssd + sata 3 nehmen.
danke schon mal im vorraus
mfg xTheCandyman


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. September 2012)

AsRock Z77 Pro4

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html


----------



## xTheCandyman (19. September 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

das ging ja schnell... ;D
Danke erstmal und hab gleich noch ne frage, passt zwar net hier rein aber was solls....also sound card hab ich mir jetzt überlegt, da nehm ich vllt die: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Creative/X-Fi_Titanium_Fatal1ty_Professional_Series/808308/?
was haltet ihr davon: schrott oder in Ordnung?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. September 2012)

Lieber ne Asus Xonar .

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...arte-Xonar-DX-XD-Low-Profile-7-1-PCIe-x1.html


----------



## der_knoben (19. September 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

Welches Gehäuse und welcher Kühler soll es denn sein/bzw ist es?


----------



## xTheCandyman (19. September 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

d1 7.1 oder ds 7.1 oder lieber noch nen anderes?


----------



## xTheCandyman (19. September 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator White Edition
Kühler: vllt noch zusätzlich nen alpenföhn...muss ma sehen was dann so benötigt wird


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. September 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

CPU Kühler besser den Macho

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Gehäuse musst du entscheiden.


----------



## facehugger (20. September 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

Hast du den Rest schon? Ich würde es so machen:


Mobo: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: Enermax ETS T40 | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: ist eh Geschmacksache, z.B. das: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BS: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348157140&sr=8-2
Soka nimmst du die von ich888 empfohlene...

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. September 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

Sehr gute Config von face, da gibts nix zu meckern.
Kannst du so kaufen.


----------



## sfbwerner (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hast du den Rest schon? Ich würde es so machen:
> 
> 
> Mobo: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
Hallo und danke für diese Zusammenstellung.
Ich möchte auch einen neuen Rechner und würde einige der aufgeführten Komponenten nehmen.
Beim Mobo möchte ich gern das nehmen:
ASUS P8Z77-V Pro, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals DeutschlandASUS P8Z77-V Pro, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)

Ich möchte ebenfalls 8 GB RAM von Cosair einbauen.
Lt. Asus Seite kann ich diese verbauen:
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
die oben aufgeführen:
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) 
 finde ich auf der Asus Seite für dieses Board nicht. Kann ich den RAM dennoch bedenkenlos nehmen? Der andere bringt ggf. Platzprobleme mit sich wenn ich den o.g. Lüfter oder den Macho nehme?

Schaffe ich es als Vollleihe auch das Mobo selbst einzubauen, die CPU draufzusetzten und den Kühler richtig anzubringen? Oder soll ich besser Case, Mobo, CPU und Kühler bei einem Anbieter kaufen und dort zusammensetzten lassen?

Kann ich bei dieser Konfig erst mal ohne Graka loslegen wenn ich vorerst keine Spiele spielen möchte? Laufen dann trotzdem MKV Files ordentlich? Und falls nicht welche günstigere Graka würde da Abhilfe schaffen?

Reicht das o.g. Netzteil für die Konfig und drei 3,5 Zoll HDDs? (ich spare ja sicher Strom bei der Graka).

Danke und schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Muss es unbedingt das teure Asus Mobo sein ? Nimm den von uns empfohlenen RAM, der andere macht eventuell Platzprobleme mit CPU Kühlern. Der von uns empfohlene RAM läuft auch darauf 
Die IGP des i5 3570K reicht aus um Videos zu wiedergeben. 
Das 480 Watt Netzteil reicht auf jeden Fall aus ! Eine HDD zieht vllt. 10 Watt


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

Ich schließ mich ich888 an.


----------



## sfbwerner (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Es muss nicht unbegingt das Asus Board sein. Habe meinen letzten Rechner ca. 2006 zusammengebaut. Damals mit einem Asus P5B.
Seit dem bin aus dem Thema raus.
Das o.g. Asus gefällt mir wegen WLAN und den zahlreichen USB 3 Anschlüssen.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

Mach das WLAN lieber über nen Stick.
USB 3.0 bringt nix, da meist nicht mal USB 2.0 Geschwindigkeit erreicht wird.


----------



## sfbwerner (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

So ich habe alles bestellt und inzwischen fast alle Teile zu Hause. Der RAM fehlt noch - Amazon verschickt den per Brief...
Der EKL Lüfter kommt auch erst in einigen Tagen.

Ich habe mich nun daran gemacht, das was ich habe zusammen zusetzten. Ich glaube ich fange da echt wieder bei 0 an...

Dass man für den Lüfter ne Backplate benötigt war mir gar nicht (mehr) bewusst. Da aber der Fractal Tower an der Stelle eine Aussparung hat, habe ich einfach den von Intel mitgelieferten Lüfter verbaut und tausche den später gegen den EKL, was dann hoffentlich recht problemlos ist.

Insgesamt finde ich, dass die beiliegenden Anleitungen recht sparsam sind - zumindest für jemanden wie mich *fg*.

Zumindest habe ich mich dann erinnert, dass zwischen Tower und Mainboard die Spacer gehören. Mainboard ist also drin, CPU und Lüfter auch.
Beim Netzteil musste ich auch ne Weile überlegen, bis mir klar wurde, dass ich dies auf dem Kopf stehend einbauen muss, weil es bei diesem Tower ja nun unten statt oben eingebaut wird und der Lüfter ja die Luft aus dem Tower nach draußen wedeln soll.

Nun werde ich mal versuchen, alles zu verkabeln. Ohne RAM werde ich aber noch nix testen können oder?

Bei ner externen USB 3 Platte bringt der USB 3 Anschluss aber etwas oder?

Da ich nun doch das Asus Board genommen habe... soll ich weiter meinen USB WLAN Stick nutzen oder das Wifi des Boards nutzen?

Und noch eine 4. Frage - ich habe im alten Rechner diese Graka:

SAPPHIRE Ultimate HD 4670 512MB GDDR3 PCI-E

Bringt es etwas diese in den neuen Rechner einzubauen oder kann ich es dann gleich ohne Graka belassen?

Danke und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## sfbwerner (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für Intel core i5 3570k*

So nach einigem Rumsurfen muss das NT wohl doch richtigrum eingebaut werden und die Luft von unten ansaugen... Zum Glück bin ich nicht der Erste, der das fragt


----------

